# SD Paddlefish



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Great day in Yankton. Caught a ton of fish, with a couple of 50 lbr's kept. My son got his first, and several other, paddlefish. Didn't know they banded them, but we got 2 bands. Something different for the goose lanyard!! :beer:









Bands from 2 paddlefish









My Sons first paddlefish


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 5, 2009)

Fished sun Oct 4th about 3.5hrs in boat in spill way. Caught fish, but thought overall averaged smaller than last year.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Where are the bands placed on the body of the fish?


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

The bands were on the lower lips of the fish. The fish were smaller that the past couple of years. They seemed to be allot lighter than years past, skinnier. We did catch a ton of fish though, allot in the slot limit.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

BigT said:


> The fish were smaller that the past couple of years. They seemed to be allot lighter than years past, skinnier.


wonder how much of that could be from the bigheads and silvers they're filter feeders too ?


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Not sure, but this is the first year that we have snagged carp. I am sure others have, but personally this is the first year, maybe there are more int he area. We snagged a couple of those chinese carp this year.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

I know they snagged the SD state record bighead last year http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/fishing/ ... adcarp.jpg
we went snagging today took a couple lower 30"er's for eating caught a dozen or so in the slot and 2 in the 40"+ range and 2 gar


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice. The 34" fish we kept is allot better for eating than the 45 and 48" fish. There was allot of fat and red on the bigger fish. I was a little dissapointed in the weight of the fish in the 30 range, like I said before they all were skinny. Still fun and hell to catch.


----------



## amergen (Feb 8, 2011)

how do you fish for them down there, ive fished in north dakota alot by williston but how do you do it in south dakota


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

amergen said:


> how do you fish for them down there, ive fished in north dakota alot by williston but how do you do it in south dakota


same as in North Dakota snag them , only we have our snagging season the month of October instead of the spring , with a archery season in July , no quota limited draw tags , there is a slot limit when snagging any fish between 35" and 45" must be released.










.


----------

